# Autocruise Colt 2006 rear lamps



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, 

Trying to help a fellow motorhomer obtain a new rear lamp which has been damaged. Autocruise/Swift have been asked by their repairer but they cannot/will not send one to them. Not sure why but a bit of guidance/direction from them would have helped if they could not supply. Anyway I said I know a place that may be able to help find one so todays challenge is-----------------------------------


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't carry that type of lamp in stock but I can certainly order one in for you. They are not a cheap however, £42.84! If you would like me to go ahead please give me a call.

Ian Mayhew

Workshop Parts Manager


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ian,

I will get my friend to phone you with their details.

Brilliant service.

Cheers

Alan


----------

